# 11th Anniversary Logo Contest - FINAL VOTE



## jeff (Oct 28, 2014)

WE HAVE OUR WINNER! See post #22 below.

It's winner pickin' time!

In this poll we selected these semi-finalists. 

Now vote for your favorite and let's pick our 2015 logo!
The voting will end 5 days after this post is made.

Here, we cut the field down from 14 to 9. 
The original contest posting is HERE.

Thanks to all who voted, and of course thanks to our talented artists.
A. 
 B.  C.


----------



## jimm1 (Oct 28, 2014)

Very tough choices. All are well done.


----------



## kronewi (Oct 28, 2014)

Done!


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 28, 2014)

I got my vote in!!


----------



## bobjackson (Oct 28, 2014)

Voted.


----------



## kingkeyman (Oct 28, 2014)

Me too!!


----------



## MarkD (Oct 28, 2014)

Tough choice! Great work by all!


----------



## triw51 (Oct 28, 2014)

I agree very hard choice but all deserve a place of honor actually I think all of the original 14 were well done


----------



## Dale Lynch (Oct 28, 2014)

B A orC?


----------



## tbroye (Oct 29, 2014)

I voted.  To bad we couldn't put one on a hat or patch, one on a coffee mug and one on the Pen holder cup thingy(getting old couldn't remember what the proper name is.)  Good job on all three hard to pick.


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 29, 2014)

Voted. Really tough choices; three talented individuals with excellent skills.  Well done to all.


----------



## hippi (Oct 29, 2014)

me too tough


----------



## Proud2Turn (Oct 29, 2014)

*My Vote's In*

Some very good designs submitted.


----------



## designer (Oct 29, 2014)

Voted.
The nice thing about it is the results are hidden.  Even if my vote loses I win with the quality of all art work anyway.  All great.


----------



## Woodkiller (Oct 29, 2014)

That was hard.


----------



## jeff (Oct 29, 2014)

YOUR VOTE MAKES A DIFFERENCE!

I am very surprised what a close race this is! Usually in the finals one sprints away, but not this time. 

Thanks for participating in this fun event! :biggrin:


----------



## Darley (Oct 30, 2014)

Voted, for the best one :biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Oct 31, 2014)

Done!


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 1, 2014)

Man! Tough choices. Too bad they can't all be used. Hats off to all of the designers.


----------



## jeff (Nov 1, 2014)

One more day to vote. I'll be announcing the winner Sunday night about 9pm Eastern. 

Thanks for helping us pick a great logo!


----------



## stonepecker (Nov 1, 2014)

YIPEEEEEEeeeeeeee!!!!!!

I got back in time to put my vote in.

All of them show a talent that is very hard to find these days.
To all......Well Done.  You are all winners.


----------



## jeff (Nov 2, 2014)

The IAP community has chosen a winner!

Congratulations to Jeff Belany, [profile]ttpenman[/profile]!!!






Thanks to Jeff, the other fine artists, and our voting members!


----------



## designer (Nov 2, 2014)

Jeff you should be proud of  your work.


----------



## ttpenman (Nov 3, 2014)

WOW!  What an honor to win this.  Glad people liked the logo.  Hope it serves the IAP well over the next year.  Thanks for the vote of confidence.

Jeff (ttpenman)


----------



## Monty (Nov 3, 2014)

Congratulations Jeff. :good::good::good:


----------



## walshjp17 (Nov 5, 2014)

Well done, Jeff.


----------



## Nikitas (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey I voted for that one!!!! Awesome Jeff!!!


----------



## Darley (Nov 5, 2014)

This is great was a good race to choose the one, nicely done.

So are we going to see this logo on a Mug ?

If so I will try not to miss. :biggrin:


----------



## darrin1200 (Nov 6, 2014)

Congratulations Jeff. I knew I picked a winner this year.

I cant wait for my mug.


----------



## tbroye (Nov 6, 2014)

Congrats Jeff nice logo will look good on my Coffee Mug.  Other Jeff where is my mug?


----------



## flyitfast (Nov 6, 2014)

I agree with Tom - it will look great on my mug.  I'm ready to order!!
Congratulations!  It represents IAP well.
gordon


----------



## tjseagrove (Nov 6, 2014)

Uh-Oh...need a bigger mug to fit it on !!!!  That means...:coffee:MORE COFFEE :coffee:

Also, I like having the year on it, any chance of a small upgrade to finalize it????


----------



## tbroye (Nov 6, 2014)

Just what we need more coffee


----------



## bobjackson (Nov 6, 2014)

Congratulations Jeff. Nice design. It'll look good on the anniversary cup.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Nov 6, 2014)

I voted for that one 119 times!


----------



## Dale Lynch (Nov 6, 2014)

Way to go Jeff,one of those votes was mine.Congradulations!


----------



## ossaguy (Nov 7, 2014)

Congrats to Jeff,and also to the other contestants for a job well done!

Such awesome talent in this group!




Steve


----------



## louie68 (Nov 7, 2014)

Jeff when will mugs be for sale?


----------



## johncrane (Nov 12, 2014)

Very cool logo! congrats great job.


----------



## jeff (Nov 12, 2014)

louie56 said:


> Jeff when will mugs be for sale?



February 2015, when the Bash starts.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 12, 2014)

Well done Jeff! Congratulations!


----------



## Tom T (Nov 12, 2014)

Great job on the design.  Talent all the way around.  I want to put my name in the hat for two.  I know I have to wait but I hate to wait.


----------



## lwalper (Nov 15, 2014)

Congrats! All the entries were good -- hard to decide which one to vote for. I voted, but don't remember for which one.  I don't think it was this one because I wondered how it would fit on the mug, but it will make for great looking shirts.


----------

